# The "OP" tags.



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2016)

In case anyone didn't noticed.... (I DID) There is a new indicator of the "OP" In each topic. Is found at the left where the user profile info is. It stands for original postet, The one who created the topic/thread, it is there only for this reasons so if you see it you know who made it. I just wanted to point that out. 

I think is a very cosmetic thing but i suppose is useful too. So if anyone didn't know, now you know, and knowing is half the battle. The more you know the better.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)

There is a small issue with portrait orientation for mobile users though 




 

The OP badge is overlapped by the normal Member (or any other promotion) badge.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2016)

What browser are you using? I'm using chrome on android Lolipop


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What browser are you using? I'm using chrome on android Lolipop


Chrome on Android Marshmallow. Phone model is Moto X Play. It's up to date too lol


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> There is a small issue with portrait orientation for mobile users though
> 
> View attachment 61411
> 
> The OP badge is overlapped by the normal Member (or any other promotion) badge.


I am not having that issue (Chrome, Linux Mint, 720P monitor)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am not having that issue (Chrome, Linux Mint, 720P monitor)


Monitor? You talking about PC he said MOBILE, like cellphones.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am not having that issue (Chrome, Linux Mint, 720P monitor)


_Mobile
_
On my phone I mean


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> _Mobile
> _
> On my phone I mean



I see no problem. I'm using chrome as well. (SORRY FOR RESOLUTION, IS HOW MY DEVICES TAKE SCREEN SHOTS)
Is it updated to the latest version? Maybe is possible to fix in the accessabilites option? You using landscape or portrait modes?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> _Mobile
> _
> On my phone I mean


My phone doesn't even try


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2016)

Are any of you using landscape mode or portrait? 

@Crystal the Glaceon You have 7 Fanmail letters honey, aren't you gonna least read them?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> My phone doesn't even try


Yup. Same thing.



 

Also, why don't you reply to your PMs? O.o


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yup. Same thing.
> 
> Also, why don't you reply to your PMs? O.o


It's hard being a slut


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2016)

Maybe try switching to request desktop mode? I don't have to but it could help?
Also perahps is something in the accessibilitys of either chrome or the android settings.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's hard being a slut


That is your respose?


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 4, 2016)

Same here, Chrome on Marshmallow.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 4, 2016)

Surprised you guys noticed already.

This new feature is a WIP.  There's still some tweaking to do to it, and this may not be the final implementation of it either.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> Surprised you guys noticed already.
> 
> This new feature is a WIP.  There's still some tweaking to do to it, and this may not be the final implementation of it either.


How could they have noticed? They can't even see it. LOL


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2016)

I can see it just fine


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 4, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I can see it just fine


On mobile?


----------



## cearp (Sep 4, 2016)

it's nice, i noticed it just a few minutes ago too, although i don't know if it is obvious enough?
i'm not sure if everyone would notice it.  but yeah, thanks mods.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> On mobile?



Mobile, I don't access this site on mobile, I only browse it on PC.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2016)

In case anyone didn't noticed.... (I DID) There is a new indicator of the "OP" In each topic. Is found at the left where the user profile info is. It stands for original postet, The one who created the topic/thread, it is there only for this reasons so if you see it you know who made it. I just wanted to point that out. 

I think is a very cosmetic thing but i suppose is useful too. So if anyone didn't know, now you know, and knowing is half the battle. The more you know the better.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 4, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> Surprised you guys noticed already.
> 
> This new feature is a WIP.  There's still some tweaking to do to it, and this may not be the final implementation of it either.



Hey, I've got a suggestion. Why not place it like this...





or




A bit less space wasted. Looks nicer, in my opinion.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 4, 2016)

I like the mock up of CeeDee better.
Just looks better then what it is now.
Then again, it's being said that it's WIP so I'm eager to see the final result!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 5, 2016)

cearp said:


> it's nice, i noticed it just a few minutes ago too, although i don't know if it is obvious enough?
> i'm not sure if everyone would notice it.  but yeah, thanks mods.



That's actually one of the things under discussion right now, alternatives that can be done that are more obvious than the current implementation.



CeeDee said:


> Hey, I've got a suggestion. Why not place it like this...
> 
> View attachment 61419
> or
> ...



The problem with I can see with these (even more so on the former) is that since the user card has a fixed width, putting the OP tag there is going to push people's names onto two lines at times, possibly even worse than it already is for people who have long names.


----------



## Costello (Sep 5, 2016)

yes those are some good suggestions. This is still work in progress of course

we are experimenting a few upgrades on the forum this month, there are more coming, stay tuned


----------



## cearp (Sep 5, 2016)

roms are coming back? i can't wait!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2016)

Costello said:


> yes those are some good suggestions. This is still work in progress of course
> 
> we are experimenting a few upgrades on the forum this month, there are more coming, stay tuned


Oh can't wait to see what's coming


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 5, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> The problem with I can see with these (even more so on the former) is that since the user card has a fixed width, putting the OP tag there is going to push people's names onto two lines at times, possibly even worse than it already is for people who have long names.


Can't be much worse than now...

Anyhow, what about this?





cearp said:


> roms are coming back? i can't wait!


No, the site's revamping to enhance on the News and Reviews sections, catered towards PSVita and weeb gamers, removing unnecessary, irrelevant forums like Hacking & Homebrew and Edge of Forums.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Can't be much worse than now...
> 
> Anyhow, what about this?
> View attachment 61469


This OP positioning is perfect to me. I just wonder if it can actually be implemented.


CeeDee said:


> No, the site's revamping to enhance on the News and Reviews sections, catered towards PSVita and weeb gamers, removing unnecessary, irrelevant forums like Hacking & Homebrew and Edge of Forums.


lol.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This OP positioning is perfect to me. I just wonder if it can actually be implemented.


Well, if the green online banner could, this probably could too, I'd imagine.


VinsCool said:


> lol.


I blame Chary and the anti-furries


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Well, if the green online banner could, this probably could too, I'd imagine.
> 
> I blame Chary and the anti-furries


Don't be dissin' my womanly friend @Chary I'll go get her. She got click bait, don't mess with her charms.... Lolipops. 

Anyway, I dunno if this is a big deal or not but to me it is. "OP" as in original poster. Could maybe add a T beween it for "Original Topic Poster" Or OTC for "Original Topic creator" The T can stand for either topic or thread. (Personally i prefer topic since that what it is as thread remind me of clothing and needles) Is the same situation with comments and post. You post a comment, so is a "Either or" Kind of situation.

Not that it actually matters or benefit anything besides adding one extra letter. Also make it gold, then people will feel special about themselfs for once.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 5, 2016)

I can confirm that this is an issue:



Gs6 on Chrome.
It's still a nice feature!


CeeDee said:


> Hey, I've got a suggestion. Why not place it like this...
> 
> View attachment 61419
> or
> ...





CeeDee said:


> Can't be much worse than now...
> 
> Anyhow, what about this?
> View attachment 61469
> ...


Lol nice inspect element @CeeDee. I personally nice the mock-up with Costello in it better. (In the positioning)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm still trying to understand for the people using mobile devices with android, as i am using one.... That is considered mobile myself and not receiving issue as stated earlier. The thing i notice is just like in the shared screen shots, the Positioning of the user profile is different than mine, as everything is on the left side like desktop instead of on the top of the comment. So i dunno why that is, while i seem to not have this problem. Again as you can see here.

I would suggest maybe using landscape mode or changing accessability options in web browser, or android device settings. Or request desktop mode. Maybe even a different browser to be sure.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 5, 2016)

It's going to have to do with screen/window resolution, which will be influenced by device orientation.  1440p screen (Nexus 6P), portrait it obscures the OP tag, landscape it does not.

Putting it into desktop mode isn't going to fix it, because there isn't actually a "mobile" version of the site - Xenforo just scales and rearranges it based off of your screen resolution.  Take a desktop browser window and start making it tall and narrow and it'll scale the same way.


----------



## Costello (Sep 5, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Can't be much worse than now...
> 
> Anyhow, what about this?
> View attachment 61469
> ...


this looks pretty good, I'll try to see if it can be done


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Sep 5, 2016)

Those OP tags look great on desktop. Hats off to whoever made those.


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a made a change on the OP tag display. 
Looks OK to me now on:
- desktop / computer
- mobile (iphone) when using landscape display

however when I browse on mobile (iphone) in portrait mode, I don't see the OP tags at all, they completely disappear. 
can anyone try and let me know how it looks like now?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2016)

Costello said:


> I have a made a change on the OP tag display.
> Looks OK to me now on:
> - desktop / computer
> - mobile (iphone) when using landscape display
> ...


Looks good here on Desktop with Chrome.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2016)

Costello said:


> I have a made a change on the OP tag display.
> Looks OK to me now on:
> - desktop / computer
> - mobile (iphone) when using landscape display
> ...


This is what I get


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This is what I get
> View attachment 61785 View attachment 61786


OK that's the same as me


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This is what I get
> View attachment 61785 View attachment 61786


Huh. Same on Chrome for Android. I usually use Tapatalk though, and afaik Tapatalk does not even have OP tags anyway.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000x using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2016)

In case anyone didn't noticed.... (I DID) There is a new indicator of the "OP" In each topic. Is found at the left where the user profile info is. It stands for original postet, The one who created the topic/thread, it is there only for this reasons so if you see it you know who made it. I just wanted to point that out. 

I think is a very cosmetic thing but i suppose is useful too. So if anyone didn't know, now you know, and knowing is half the battle. The more you know the better.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 7, 2016)

Looking fine from here~
Opera 39 on Win 7


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 7, 2016)

It's gone entirely on my gs6 with Chrome.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 7, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> It's gone entirely on my gs6 with Chrome.*snip*



You'll have to look at the OP of a thread, not the people that reply ;p


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> You'll have to look at the OP of a thread, not the people that reply ;p


Derp. Still an issue though.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 7, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Derp. Still an issue though.
> View attachment 61789 View attachment 61790 View attachment 61790


Same thing here. Although it did work in the 3ds section... kinda. Right under the first post it's a horizontal transparent white bar across the area where the like and report button is.


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 7, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Same thing here. Although it did work in the 3ds section... kinda. Right under the first post it's a horizontal transparent white bar across the area where the like and report button is.


Same here!


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 7, 2016)

Costello said:


> I have a made a change on the OP tag display.
> Looks OK to me now on:
> - desktop / computer
> - mobile (iphone) when using landscape display
> ...


Looks awesome! Nice work!


----------



## Costello (Sep 8, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Same thing here. Although it did work in the 3ds section... kinda. Right under the first post it's a horizontal transparent white bar across the area where the like and report button is.


would you be a dear and screenshot this for me?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2016)

Is that me or the Op badge is now gone for portrait phone users?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't think this site was meant to be browsed on a cellphone in portait mode. It was meant for desktop anyway. 
So is there a chance for a GBAtemp app?


----------



## loco365 (Sep 8, 2016)

It seems to be gone on mobile now. I forced desktop Chrome into mobile view to test it and I can't see it at all anymore.

Edit: http://imgur.com/a/W3f2x


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 8, 2016)

Costello said:


> would you be a dear and screenshot this for me?


Huh sorry it's all gone now! Nothing at all!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Team Fail said:


> It seems to be gone on mobile now. I forced desktop Chrome into mobile view to test it and I can't see it at all anymore.
> 
> Edit: http://imgur.com/a/W3f2x


Yep this^


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2016)

Eh, I feel this wasn't needed but a nice feature anyways.


----------

